# A Class Recommend?



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Has anyone any ideas about a decent built A class they can recommend preferably with personal knowledge and experience and a decent dealer as well.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

noting you are from Sussex - 
Hymer / Adria / Dethleffs / Cathargo - from Premier at Chichester
Burstner / concorde at Southdowns, Portsmouth
Pilote at Johns cross near Robertsbridge

I now have a Hymer, used to have a Pilote. The Pilote was a 1999, solidly built. Hymer good quality.


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi, we have a Carthago and would probably go as to say i'd have another one. 

We used Premier Motorhomes and can definitely say, after using them for spare parts that their aftersales service is probably the best i've ever encountered.......Chris, whom i dealt with was very helpful indeed and made me feel like a "customer" once again.

Also, they are now the only official Carthago dealership in the UK.

Cheers 


Mark


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Winnebago. Regret selling my Windcruiser.

Ray.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

duds said:


> Has anyone any ideas about a decent built A class they can recommend preferably with personal knowledge and experience and a decent dealer as well.


Some idea of a budget / number of travellers / lifestyle might help with responses?

We have a Rapido (5.95m, 2.7l Merc) and have been very happy with it. I don't think we could "live" in it, but every trip so far (6y) has been a pleasure.

It was sold by Brownhills (Newark) and they have almost always been very helpful and efficient. Others would tell you a different story. 

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Duds
The best way to find the A Class of your dreams is to visit as many dealers as you can. Sit in them. Try the beds. Try being there as if you owned it. Visit exhibitions as well and study web sites like this one especially the individual makes forum.

For me it has to be a Hymer but others will recommend other makes.

Best of luck.

Bob


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Duds

I think Niesmann and Bischoff have to be on the list, certainly a well built product. We bought used privately and have had no need to use the dealer (Travelworld at Telford) so can not comment on them.

As has has been said already a few more detail would help and of course budget.

Martin


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Duds

Martin just beat me to it.

Definitely include Niesmann+Biischoff (now Hymer Group but were independent and a separate factory). My Arto is nearly 10 years old and has had few problems that I have not created. My dealings witN+B have been positive.

As to dealers, if you are going for a good quality 'A' Class of the types listed above you probably are better to buy privately. Avoid the dealer's 'turn' and ignore their 'Warranties' - not worth much according to a lot of posts on MHF.

If you go for good 'A' Class you will not need a dealer.

Geoff


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Living in Sussex I would have a look at Rapidos at Wokingham Motorhomes , see the joint owner Martin , we bought 2 off him travelled 300 mile round trip from Suffolk , treated us well ,site down Luckley road , if going by Sat Nav once in Luckley rd ,go to end ( Sat Nav may tell you to turn right before end of road but go under bridge ) and then turn right through gate down drive for about half a mile you may wonder where you are going , site on right , really good service nothing too much trouble ,good deal , we had ours a Mercedes 3 Litre Automatic approx. 24 mpg at approx 56 to 58 mph.
Worth a look I suggest.
Sat. Nav post code . RG40 3AU . Tel. 0118 9791023 .
Not that I have used them but John Cross Motorhomes in Kent has a good name .
Good Luck and I wish you luck .

Tony A.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry Geoff.


Got to be quick.


Martin


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We re on our second Niesmann, first one for 5 years, second one for 1 year so far. Fantastic! They give you sensible features that you can use in a well designed and built package.

Small freindly owners club here http://z8.invisionfree.com/N_and_B_Drivers_Club/index.php?
Hi Martin!

Travelworld are a bit of a hike for you but they have got an excellent selection of NB Hymer and Rapido.

Problem with carthago is that Lowdhams have finished with them so I don t think they have a presence in UK anymore.

Happy hunting

Jon


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

jonegood said:


> We re on our second Niesmann, first one for 5 years, second one for 1 year so far. Fantastic! They give you sensible features that you can use in a well designed and built package.
> 
> Small freindly owners club here http://z8.invisionfree.com/N_and_B_Drivers_Club/index.php?
> Hi Martin!
> ...


update

We were at Travelworld a couple of weeks ago and No Rapido's, not even one, but a few Hymers and N&B


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

tony50 said:


> Not that I have used them but John Cross Motorhomes in Kent has a good name .
> Good Luck and I wish you luck .
> 
> Tony A.


Johns Cross is in Sussex not Kent.

Denise


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

I really love our Burstner Aviano 728g, we've only had it for a couple of months but I cannot praise it enough. We are very happy with the quality. I got in and out of several different ones at the NEC show but didn't find anything I liked better.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

These are all very helpful responses. As you all say try different A class and check out the selling dealers. Not keen on buying privately though when spending that amount of cash. What is interesting is that foreign makes have become cheaper when brand new recently due to strength of the pound versus euro. I like plenty of space inside and folding bed/s but with four seat belts. Is an Alko chassis a must for A class ?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

duds wrote

' Not keen on buying privately though when spending that amount of cash.'

Tell us what you are worried about with buying privately and maybe some of us who have done it can offer advice and maybe allay your doubts - or not.

Geoff


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

loss of statutory rights


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

duds said:


> loss of statutory rights


We have purchased both privately and from dealers and I would have no hesitation in buying privately again.
If the price is right and you do your homework it is not a problem.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

duds said:


> loss of statutory rights


Ok but you still have some protection under the Sale of Goods Act e.g. on title and description.

As 'grath' said if you do your homework and any inspections you want it should not be a problem. Also for the savings you will make you could afford to by an insurance warranty.

Also remember that dealers sometimes, and I think more frequently because of cashflow problems, are selling as agents for the owner, so effectively a private sale and therefore would not have the same statutory rights (I think)

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> duds said:
> 
> 
> > loss of statutory rights
> ...


Yes nicholsong (Geoff) if the dealer sells on an owners behalf it would be a brokerage sale with no warranty from the dealer.
There are ways around this, for instance the dealer could buy the van at the last moment, but his profit margin would need to be higher to provide a warranty.


----------



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi well we have had Adria, Pilote and Hymer and now we have a Niesmann and bischoff and I have to say its 4 years old the others were all great vans and I don't want to insult anyone but this is another step up in quality but there again its all down to price as is everything in life our next one will either be the same or step up again to a Concord.

Thanks


----------



## Nicthat (Dec 3, 2006)

We had a Niesmann and bischoff Arto new from 2007 sold it this year for a Burstner, wish we never had! Its been a nightmare since! The build quality of the Neissmann was incredible.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

jonegood said:


> We re on our second Niesmann, first one for 5 years, second one for 1 year so far. Fantastic! They give you sensible features that you can use in a well designed and built package.
> 
> Small freindly owners club here http://z8.invisionfree.com/N_and_B_Drivers_Club/index.php?
> Hi Martin!
> ...


Cathargo are stocked by premier Mhs at Chichester - I saw one there this morning!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I hear so much about new M/Hs having to have many warranty jobs completed within the first year of purchase.
Maybe we have been lucky, our Exsis was new preregistered and we have spent over 100 nights in her. 
The only faults we have encountered was on the first trip the fridge failed to relight the gas burner once in every 24 hours. Rectification was carried out at my convenience and within the week. The fault was the thermal coupling was a millionth of an inch out of adjustment.
The only other fault was one nut fell off a garage door damper. It took me one minute to refit!
I have owned two other Hymers, a C Class and a Tramp, both purchased used. 
We owned the C Class for three years and only a minor fridge fault.
We owned the Tramp for four years and a water pipe popped off, another was found loose, the sink wast drain broke and a micro switch failed.
I don't think any of these were bad and most were components not manufactured by the M/H builder.
Personally, I think that Hymers are generally pretty good, for a mass builder.


----------



## peter_h (Oct 27, 2009)

A Rapido from Rapidos at Wokingham, simply the best Van for us (we are all different - so go try all the layouts) ours is a 992 Merc on the 5t Chassis, nothing but praise for the Dealer.

This time round the finall call for us was between Burstner and Rapido, once specs matched so did the prices hence it came down to us prefering the Rapido's styling and the dealer

Peter


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Are spare parts needed and ordered subject to delay on European A Class Vans and are these expensive to import?


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Windscreens can take a while, I had two in the old one, both down to stones coming off lorries, Insurance paid for them no problem £75 excess, no loading on renewal.

I havent really needed much else, but most of it is Dometic or Thetford or Fiat etc etc.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Windscreens, certainly expensive if nothing else we have had a new from stock so no waiting.

As Jonegood says everything else is just standard kit so nothing more to
be concerned about over any other design.

Martin


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

VanFlair said:


> Windscreens, certainly expensive if nothing else we have had a new from stock so no waiting.
> 
> As Jonegood says everything else is just standard kit so nothing more to
> be concerned about over any other design.
> ...


Once you have had an A class you will enjoy sitting quite high as you travel and you will really appreciate the view seeing mor of the landscape where you travel quite often .

Tony A


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Best thing about an 'A' class - none of them are made by accountant run firms in the UK. (unless very, very expensive)


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it the case that the construction of body on A Class is better with less likelihood of water ingress through roof area and insulation is alos superior


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Duds

I am assuming you are just comparing 'A' and 'C' Class (Panel vans being all metal are different)

There will be others on here with more experience but from what I have read the only main difference other than quality of build is that 'C' Class do have a join between cab and habitation section.

Other than that it seems to be down to method/materials and quality control. MY N+B is constructed using their own alloy/foam/alloy sandwich. Others use different methods. Unfortunately that is a research project in itself.

Though remember whatever the manufacturer does owners insist on making HOLES in them (aerials/topboxes/solar panels etc.) which may be not well-sealed.

Nobody said it was easy choosing a MH  

Geoff


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Dubs

The insulation should be better on the A class as the insulated side walls go further forward avoiding any cold spots associated with the cab doors etc and we have double glazed side windows, the other side of this is that the big A class windscreen is a big heat sink and will let cold in without a good blind or screen (ours has a roller shutter).

As far as water ingress is concerned I think it down to the manufacturers build quality and sealing techniques not just what build class it is.

Personally we selected the A class because I like the fully integrated style without any visible signs of the vehicle it was built on, seems to make them ageless to me. 

Of course there were other criteria as well like big garage, big payload, rear wheel drive and build quality, for us the Flair ticked all the boxes and at £150K new price it should do (we bought used).

I think that you have to look at the whole package that suits you as it is very personal at the end of the day.

Make a list of everything that you want is a good start but still be prepared for the odd compromise.

Happy hunting.


Martin


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

If you need a new windscreen in an A Class through accident or damage is it easy to get replacements or do they have to come direct from the manufacturer of conversion. ie autoglass would not have any in stock


----------

